# IVF Wales Local Meetup's 2010



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just marking


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks shelley x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ta!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

here to another year of meets

thanks shell


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Just marking.

Thanks Shelley


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Looking forward to another year of meets with you lovely ladies - and hopefully to some meeting new faces


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah some newbies would be nice.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

perhaps I might make an appearance at one


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

shell that would be fab


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

That would be lovely shelley, it will be nice to put a face to the name


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

would be lovely to meet you shelley.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

That would be lovely shelley will be nice to meet you


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

When are we thinking of having the next meet and where will it be?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

shall we decide after crimbo?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Any date is good for me in Jan


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

can i be very selfish and ask for jan's meet to be in bridgend as if we are doing one month bridgend one month neath then i would like april's meet to be neath!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

No probs, so when is the next meet


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

shall i suggest some dates at the weekend? or sooner?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes i can do most days except wkends and fridays


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I can come most days. look forward to seeing everyone in the new year


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

anyone fancy monday 11th or tuesday the 12th jan to meet?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Any of those sounds good for me hun


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

both dates good for me and Sam  

Dont forget your scan pics ladies looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Should be able to do either day but I could get there earlier on the Tuesday - which would be my preference - but will go with the majority


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Tuesday good with me, could make it earlier then too


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I think both are good for me so dont mind which one.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEXT MEET

TUESDAY 12TH JANUARY

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER (this time good for people?)

1. kara

pix you want a lift?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT MEET

TUESDAY 12TH JANUARY

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER (this time good for people?)

1. kara
2. Pix yes please Kara thank you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no problem maybe we could have a little look round the shops, we will decide closer to the time


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

NEXT MEET

TUESDAY 12TH JANUARY

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER (this time good for people?)

1. kara
2. Pix yes please Kara thank you  
3. Jule bout 5ish


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT MEET

TUESDAY 12TH JANUARY

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER (this time good for people?)

1. kara
2. Pix yes please Kara thank you  
3. Jule bout 5ish

a look around the shops sounds good Kara. They got a mama's and papa's there, that could be handy for you!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

NEXT MEET

TUESDAY 12TH JANUARY

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER (this time good for people?)

1. kara
2. Pix yes please Kara thank you  
3. Jule bout 5ish
4. Sugar around 5ish after work


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

NEXT MEET

TUESDAY 12TH JANUARY

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER (this time good for people?)

1. kara
2. Pix yes please Kara thank you 
3. Jule bout 5ish
4. Sugar around 5ish after work 
5. Ravan & Sam


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello im going to have to give this meet a miss as a tuesday is no good for me.hope you have a good meet girls!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ebonie so sorry you cant make this one

what nights are you free and we will make the next one of one of those days


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

i work tues wed and thurs nights so they are no good for me at all. mondays fridays . are good dotn worry  ladies i hope you have a fab time xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oh you will be missed


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEXT MEET

TUESDAY 12TH JANUARY

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER (this time good for people?)

1. kara
2. Pix yes please Kara thank you 
3. Jule bout 5ish
4. Sugar around 5ish after work 
5. Ravan & Sam
6. Ness & imogen 3pm


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

NEXT MEET

TUESDAY 12TH JANUARY

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER (this time good for people?)

1. kara
2. Pix yes please Kara thank you
3. Jule bout 5ish
4. Sugar around 5ish after work
5. Ravan & Sam
6. Ness & imogen 3pm
7. Queenie bout 5ish.


also can i ask if anyone has not got rid of their xmas cards, my school is collecting them for recycling for a competiton so if anyone has any bring them along to the meet. if you can put them in a carrier bag with the number of cards written on the bag it will save me having to count so many. thank you  very much


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh queenie i just got rid of mine on sat, but i will try and get from others for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEXT MEET

TUESDAY 12TH JANUARY

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER (this time good for people?)

1. kara
2. Pix yes please Kara thank you
3. Jule bout 5ish
4. Sugar around 5ish after work
5. Ravan & Sam
6. Ness & imogen 3pm
7. Queenie bout 5ish.
8. michelle

really looking forward to catching up with everyone but cant be as late as last time so early drinking for you pix lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I can give pix a lift home if she wants to stay late


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

last time we were dirty stop outs and didnt leave til about 1030 i think lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've got no one at home so i'm in no hurry lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEXT MEET

TUESDAY 12TH JANUARY

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER (this time good for people?)

1. kara
2. Pix yes please Kara thank you
3. Jule bout 5ish
4. Sugar around 5ish after work
5. Ravan & Sam
6. Ness & imogen 3pm
7. Queenie bout 5ish.
8. michelle


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Whose ness kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

she is one of the orginal group.

you met her, her hubby and daughter once a while ago. she is very beautiful with dark hair


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh yes i remember, very pretty and nice looking hubby


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah thats ness


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks michelle.

the more cards we collect the more chance the school has of winning.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

dont know If I can make this one.Taz has to have a tooth pulled on tuesday at 2.50,so me coming depends on how much pain hes in,and how long it takes to pull it out! lol Its a healthy tooth but needs the space for his brace.

But I really hope to be there.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hope Taz is ok, dentist stuff is painful poor thing

I will be there weather permitting, its supposed to snow again over the weekend (what a nightmare)


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

same for me will be there as long as weather is fine.     that it is can't wait to see you all


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

He doesnt know yet,hes at his dads lol but it has to be done by friday coz hes having his top brace fitted and thats the only date they have.Typical.

Hope we both make it,be good to see you and your bump!Take care out there if you have to drive anywhere.I dont mind the snow,its the ice that worrys me.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

It'll be good to see Sam i haven't seen him for ages


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

he'll be all over you lol loves his hugs.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hopefully, last time i saw him he cried lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

hes out of that stage now lol now you'll be saying...take him back lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Never i love cuddles


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

he's trouble,just you wait and see


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think they are funny when they are like that, just building personality lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

he has a lot of that! Hes great.Might even walk for you too


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Can't wait


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hope taz is ok

same for me im afriad if the weather looks bad i wont be there, its been snowing here again today but main roads are clear atm, we are forecast more for sunday/monday

if there is ice or snow i will have to pull out which makes me sad but we can always do one the week after lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Safety first, this weather is supposed to be in until March lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ffs march, what is going on with this weather maybe it will mean we will have a nice summer lol

im not bothered about travelling in the day its at night as it could be fine in bridgend and heavy snow in swansea, none is carmarthen and then heavy snow again lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

We'll have to listen to forecast on the day and go by that


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/local/southwestwales.shtml
this is good but it says roads are bad atm!

/links


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

We've been issued a severe weather warning for pembrokeshire at the mo.  Take care on the roads today


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Just been reading back, I know sorry it was late last time Kara!! No drinking for me this time, if the weather allows us a meet! Thank you also for offer Michelle. Thank you both it means the world that I can make meets.

Most important thing is that everyone is safe. Hope Taz will be ok Ravan


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix being late wasnt a problem hun it was great fun lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I enjoyed


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hope Taz is ok on Tue its horrible having teeth out isnt it.  be good to see everyone if we all make it obviously weather permitting.
We are forecast snow again on sun. Main roads all clear and managed to get to work thank goodness cant keep taking annual leave. I check ed out the policy queenie and because we have a policy on it and it states we have to take annual leave that has covered the trust.  Bit unfair though if i ned up taking another few days, that will be a week wasted


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

im the same all depends on the weather


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi there.

I feel a bit like a gate-crasher but am tentatively putting my toe into the thread. Have been under the care of IVF wales since last year. Have had 6 months of Clomid (Got pregnant but then Miscarried   ) and am now hopefully going to have IUI.

I am old - will be 40 in April -  and the earliest they can see me for the treatment planning is March so I am a little disappointed at the moment.

Anyway, I am used to internet type meets as I have been on meets for other (not TTC) forums so would be interested in joining you other ladies if you'll have me but thought I could maybe try to get to know some of you online a bit first?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

welcome beanieb.The more the merrier! There are a lot of us having tx this march/april so be great if you stayed with us   Im sure someone like Kara will be along shortly to put a link up of the thread(im useless lol)


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello and welcome Beanie   
We are a very friendly bunch and its always nice to have a new face. 
Good luck for your treatment


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Apologies in advance but what is 'tx'?

is it just short for treatment?

I am not sure when they will start the treatment but I hope it's soon. We've been diagnosed with unexplained infertility and it's all a bit frustrating. 

I wonder if any of you were at the same IUI open day as we were. I think it was around 25th November.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

welcome beanieb, we try to meet once a month.below are details of the next meet and you are more than welcome

NEXT MEET

TUESDAY 12TH JANUARY

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER (this time good for people?)

1. kara
2. Pix yes please Kara thank you
3. Jule bout 5ish
4. Sugar around 5ish after work
5. Ravan & Sam
6. Ness & imogen 3pm
7. Queenie bout 5ish.
8. michelle


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi beanieb your not old love i am i will be 42 in february lol

Welcome to the thread


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Oops - just noticed that my name is not down - am I not coming in? lol 

NEXT MEET

TUESDAY 12TH JANUARY

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER (this time good for people?)

1. kara
2. Pix yes please Kara thank you
3. Jule bout 5ish
4. Sugar around 5ish after work
5. Ravan & Sam
6. Ness & imogen 3pm
7. Queenie bout 5ish.
8. michelle 
9. Taffy (Lisa) - 3ish


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

oh michelle40, just read all your stats. YOu have had such a journey. Massive congratulations on your pregnancy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy you have lost the plot lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hope this gives you some hope beanieb us oldens can still do it lol

You coming to the meet


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ladies I may come, will see what time I cant get away from work and what the weather is like.

Beanieb welcome to the thread


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire it would be fab to meet you


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire we are usually there till 8ish, last time later (we are dirty stop outs).  It would be good to meet you and put a face to the name


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I will try I promise.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

beanieb welcome and would be lovely to meet you.

claire hope you can come would be lovely to meet you.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

beanieb hi and welcome to the board.  You will have lots of support here and are more than welcome to come to any of our meets the more the merrier.  Good luck for your tx a lot of us will be cycling this year so hopefully lots of BFP's


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi all

Beanieb - welcome to the board. I am sure that you will find lots of helpful advice here. Why dont you join us over in the new year cylcers thread. Its for all of us who are having tx soon(ish).

Hi everyone else. Is the meet stil on? Will it depend on the weather? May have to bring Em as no sitters after school. Hope that is ok and no-one minds.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

yes bring her.....you did say she could come again! lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sugar Em is always welcome


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

em is always welcome

i hope the meet will still be on but i will see what the weather is like on the day i think


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hopefully meet still on not much snow predicted i just llooked at met office, shame though thought i may get another day off wrok tom lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

met office have now put weather warnings in place for wed/thu! do they know what is going on, i doubt it lol

jule i will text you tuesday for a weather update and decide thenlol


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi I'm a newbie based in Cwmbran do you do meets around this area in the Evenings or at the weekend as I work fulltime

Thanks
Jules


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Jules and welcome

We normally meet at Bridgend Harvester but we have decided every other month to do harvester in Neath cos some of us travel from pembrokeshire.  Most of us work hun and we all arrive at different times


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome Beanieb and jules


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya jules welcome and hopefully we will meet you sometime

im gona decide tomorrow whether i will make the meet or not, what with the weather and my cold iit might be a good idea to miss it  ....will decide at some point tomorrow


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Im afraid I'm going to have to miss this one,thought about it and Im not keen on leaving Taz home alone and in pain.I dont think I would relax.Hope you all have fun though.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ravan huni i dont blame you, he might or might not be in pain but he will want mum around im sure

NEXT MEET

TUESDAY 12TH JANUARY

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER (this time good for people?)


1. Pix 
2. Jule bout 5ish
3. Sugar around 5ish after work
4. Queenie bout 5ish.
5. michelle 
6. Taffy (Lisa) - 3ish

ladies i too am gona have to pull out, weather warnings and really bad and i would love to see you all but dont wana be stuck in bridgend lol

have a great meet and if it all goes tits up we can maybe have one asap.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Pix do you need a lift if so let me know


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

NEXT MEET

TUESDAY 12TH JANUARY

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER (this time good for people?)

1. Jule bout 5ish
2. Sugar around 5ish after work
3. Queenie bout 5ish.
4. michelle 
5. Taffy (Lisa) - 3ish

totally understandable Kara, I had visions of everyone trying to book in to stay for the night!!! We had to push a car from outside our house one of the neighbours decided to come as far as ours to turn around so watched him spinning for few mins then thought ah bless better go and help!! 

Thanks loads Michelle, but going to give a miss, other than the weather DP has gone and done something to his neck so he feeling rather sorry for himself!!

Hope dentist goes ok for Taz Ravan

Have fun girls, welcome newbies and looking forward to the next


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

ok hun, well i'm still going weather permitting.  I haven't heard any warnings where is everyone getting their info


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the weather forecast has been all over the news and radio...im off work so have tv on
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/uk_forecast_warnings.html?day=2

lukes important meeting has now been put off til tomorrow weather permitting so im glad im gona be home for him

/links


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Its a shame that the weather is so bad at the moment, we will have to have another meet soon in Feb I think.

Will probably have to bring Em as mum and dad are off to Brighton tomorrow (weather permitting) to see my brother and his family. Will pick her up after hockey and come straight up.

Raven - hope Taz is ok and not too bad after the dentist. Em has had a tooth out and was fine after it so hope he is too.

Beanieb and Julespenfold - always nice to see a new face. We are a friendly lot so dont be shy.

Queenie - see you tomorrow


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Glad you can still make it weather permitting sugar.  Same here people are saying we are in for some bad stuff.  Jules you got a spare bed for the night lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Sorry Ladies

I'm not gonna make it either.  Rob's taking my car to work tomorrow night, as it safer than diving the Z3 to Port Talbot, and I don't fancy driving it either in this weather.  Hopefully will make the next one.

Have a good time


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi  jules and welcome. hope you can come to one of the meets. 

ladies i'm gonna give tomorrow a miss as i can't access ff when i'm in work so gonna make my decision tonight and as you have all said forecast for tomorrow is bad, so hoping to be sent home early from work. especially as it is a long drive home for me in the dark.
hope those who do go have a good time.

look forward to the next meet , gonna miss you all

raven i hope taz is ok tomorrow.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEXT MEET

TUESDAY 12TH JANUARY

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER (this time good for people?)

1. Jule bout 5ish
2. Sugar around 5ish after work
4. michelle 
4. Taffy (Lisa) - 3ish

sugar if we dont have another meet soonish i will have to get your address hun
claire not a good idea to use a rear wheel drive bmw in bad weather, very wise
queenie im watching the news now and it does sound bad


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kara I know, it's great in the summer, but it makes me so nervous in this type of weather.  Oh well we'll be selling it in the spring/summer, not very practical with a baby.  Cant wait to change mine either a 4x4 I think next.

Ladies I hope you have a good and safe meet.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if i was still driving my skyline i wouldnt have been out for weeks as its set up for drifting lol which makes it dangerous if ice/snow


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Sugar you still coming tomorrow or will you decide nearer tom. Give me a text will you if your not coming ill pm you now with my number cause it seems only me, you, Michelle and Lisa and Taffy.  U still coming taffy?
Michelle of course you can stay at mine any time.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry guys  Was hoping to be there - but think it had better be a no from me as well. 
Not been well over the past few days and my sensible head is telling me I need to take things easy.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

No probs seems the next proper meet will be Feb then?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we certainly could do another meet in feb, should we wait for the weather to pass and they arrange a date?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

enjoy your mini meet ladies hopefully the weather will have improved by february


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy take it easy, hope your feeling a lot better soon.  Not long now until you finish.

The meet in Feb is at Neath, only a couple of dates i can't make 12th and 15th as Jules, Stu, Steve and I will be away but any other time is fab


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

does anyone fancy another jan meet (meant jan meet last night lol) maybe in a couple of weeks...let me know your thoughts


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah i don't mind, leets make it a wednesday so ebonie can come


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i was thinking the same thing, is a wednesday good for you ebonie? i had monday and friday is my head but this means nothing the way my brain is working lately!

just hope this weather p*sses off now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Weather is shocking, if we have snow we are definitely going to have drifts with this wind.  Fridays are no good for me as steve comes home then


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

a monday it is then if thats a day ebonie is free, we will wait for her to post, if monday how about a week monday give the weather time to sod off


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah sounds good to me, is this one going to be at bridgend


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i think bridgend is a good place for jans meet if ok with everyone else that is?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I dont mind is it not neath turn this time?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

meet in jan sounds great to me - would prefer bridgend as i think neath is a bit far for me.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ebonie ebonie which nights are you free, is iit mondays?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Queenie i'm not sure where next meet is but we have decided every other is at neath cos me for one has an hour and a half drive to bridgend


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if its hard for anyone we could always do 2 a month as not everyone can always make it, just an idea maybe 1 in neath and one is bridgend.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thats what we have agreed. You also wanted the feb one in neath cos it works out better for you in April


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah that is what we agreed, jans meet in bridgend and febs in neath I will need directions) but no harm if people want to have a second meet per month, i personally couldnt do 2 meets a month but it might be an idea for some people who cant make neath.

no doubt it will get harder to make meets later on and when little one comes due to the travel


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara you can come with me.

Sorry misunderstood about meets didn't realise you meant 2 a month i couldn't afford to do that but people who live close by might find that nice


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i agree michelle it is a long way i think doing every other is good but would be nice if we can get a meet for this month at bridgend then feb meet at neath as todays meet didn't go ahead. will have to look in to how far it is to neath, as bridgend is over an hour for me.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ah thats an idea thanks hun but remember your not that far behind me lol

yeah i think it could be nice for people too. we will keep our main meets and maybe people can arrange mini meets too 

queenie we are thinking about 1 week monday if ebonie can make that date....we are waiting for her and then will arrange a date


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think neath is closer for you hun if you go over the heads of the valleys (not when its snowing lol)

Jans meet in Bridgend then, just waiting for ebs to get back on day and then we can have a lovely harvester meal.  Peed i had to cook tonight lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well its the turning for Neath and its just off the roundabout.  Follow for Neath and its on your right easy to find honest


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

should be able to do any night once i know date i can check my school diary just to make sure there are no meeting i have to stay for.

michelle i think going over the heads is actually a little longer in journey time than going home via m4. but will def look in to it.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've always found them quicker but i do speed lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I think one meet a month is more than enough, like you say we can all meet up as smaller meets if we want.  So Bridgend next meet and Neath Feb meet and we can keep alternating them.  If people from Pemboke are not coming we can always meet in Bridgend which will be nearer for the people attending-if that makes sence.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good thinking batman (i mean jule lol)


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

there's some organisinig going on here! Came on the weather where I am is terrible so worried about people venturing out tonight, esp Michelle all the way from Pembs seems good idea to be home x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Pix i cancelled in the end hun, am home safe and sound


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ooh kara i never been called batman before lol.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule really? no one has ever called you batman lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

hi ladies a weekmonday sounds good to me thank you ladies


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Be nice to see you Em


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

great news em.

so is that the 25th jan


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

um yeah i think so queenie i cant beileve it will bethe end of jan then


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

great kara put that down for the 25th and add all our names will you please


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hopefully no snow then


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

hopefully not but i suppose you never know!We will ahve to provisionally book


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEXT MEET

MONDAY 25TH JANUARY

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER (this time good for people?)

NAMES DOWN LADIES

1. Kara


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

NEXT MEET

MONDAY 25TH JANUARY

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER (this time good for people?)

NAMES DOWN LADIES

1. Kara
2. Ravan & Sam


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Put me down


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

NEXT MEET

MONDAY 25TH JANUARY

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER (this time good for people?)

NAMES DOWN LADIES

1. Kara
2. Ravan & Sam 
3. Michelle
4. Jule bout 5ish


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Will see if I can make this though will probably not get there until nearer 6 will you still be there?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

We normally don't leave until about 8.30 hun so will definitely be there.  I can't normally get there until 5-5.30 myself


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Fab I'll see you there, weather permitting

NEXT MEET

MONDAY 25TH JANUARY

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER (this time good for people?)

NAMES DOWN LADIES

1. Kara
2. Ravan & Sam 
3. Michelle
4. Jule bout 5ish
5. Jules


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

hope to see you at the next one girls, have piano on a monday and now I can't get out of the exam won't be able to miss any!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Fab I'll see you there, weather permitting

NEXT MEET

MONDAY 25TH JANUARY

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER (this time good for people?)

NAMES DOWN LADIES

1. Kara
2. Ravan & Sam 
3. Michelle
4. Jule bout 5ish
5. Jules
6.Emma


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam are you and maia coming along? hope your ok hun


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

NEXT MEET

MONDAY 25TH JANUARY

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER (this time good for people?)

NAMES DOWN LADIES

1. Kara
2. Ravan & Sam 
3. Michelle
4. Jule bout 5ish
5. Jules
6.Emma
7.Queenie


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

kara we are fine just been busy keeping up with the monster everytime i log in she bloody wakes up  

NEXT MEET

MONDAY 25TH JANUARY

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER (this time good for people?)

NAMES DOWN LADIES

1. Kara
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Michelle
4. Jule bout 5ish
5. Jules
6.Emma
7.Queenie
8. miriam + maia


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

looking forward to this ladies


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

NEXT MEET

MONDAY 25TH JANUARY

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER (this time good for people?)

NAMES DOWN LADIES

1. Kara
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Michelle
4. Jule bout 5ish
5. Jules
6.Emma
7.Queenie
8. miriam + maia 
9. Sugar (possibly with Em too)


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I am gonna play it by ear this time ladies. 
I plan to work at home on Monday so I can be with you by about 4-ish if I decide to come - but I will just see how I feel on the day


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no problem taffy hun

anyone else coming at 3ish?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Taffy understandable hun

Won't be there at 3 but be there bout 5


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

looking forward to a good catch up if maia will sit still long enough  

NEXT MEET

MONDAY 25TH JANUARY

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER (this time good for people?)

NAMES DOWN LADIES

1. Kara
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Michelle
4. Jule bout 5ish
5. Jules
6.Emma
7.Queenie
8. miriam + maia
9. Sugar (possibly with Em too)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya hun

i posted on your ** today, i was wondering where you were and if you were ok, look forward to seeing you and everyone on monday. think i might bring the pick up lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

we are fine  jeffs been working on late not coming in till 8 and maias keeping me real busy needs constant supervising now just havnt had time to post been reading bits and bobs but im lost


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

is anyone coming at 3pm? if not i will come later lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i don't finish work until 4.00 will be there after 4.30


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

You may wish check this but the Harvester has been closed this week for refurbishment, I'm not sure when they are reopening/have reopened

Andi x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just called and all ok they reopened wednesday

im gona be there for 415pm ladies

NEXT MEET

MONDAY 25TH JANUARY

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.


NAMES DOWN LADIES

1. Kara (will be there at 415pm)
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Michelle
4. Jule bout 5ish
5. Jules
6.Emma
7.Queenie
8. miriam + maia
9. Sugar (possibly with Em too)


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Have a good meet tomorrow ladies. Sorry I can't make this one as working up in Aberystwyth, but very much hope to meet you all next time


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

see you tomorrow ladies


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

cant wait to see you all   And Sam says he cant wait for Maia to chase him today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam is such a smoothie lol

see you all later


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

See you later ladies


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Lovely to see you all today.  The babies and bumps have grown loads  .  Look forward to the next meet


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I am hoping to come along to the next meet at Sarn, will keep my eye out for the next date.

Hope you had a lovely time ladies


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Andi yes good meet.  Next meet is Neath so meet after will be Sarn in March.  Will be  lovely to see you, hope you are ok?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Another fantastic meet.Thankyou ladies.
And thankyou for keeping Sam amused lol he's solid sleeping now,I can hear him snoring lol
Missed you tonight Andi


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks all for a fab meet so good to see you all especially the bumps and babes.

jules lovely to meet you.

andi hope to see you soon. hope your ok.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello ladies lovely meet up today . nice to see you all xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lovely to see you all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just incase it gets lost in the other thread

lovely to meet you julespenfold, was great chatting with you


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Great to meet you all last night and put some faces to names had a fab evening.

Raven my watch has just about dried out lol.

won't make the next one in neath but will see you all in March xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Lovely meet, and nice to see a new face (nice to meet you JUles)


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice to meet you jules sorry didnt really have time to speak to u hopefully on the next meet


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

nice to meet you jules what happened to your watch   maia was asleep by the time we got out of car park she was knackered but woke back up when got home and was up till midnight


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what was the date everyone agreed on?

just wondering if 2 meets is an option as otherwise the ladies from newport and further are gona miss out. not sure what everyones thoughts are on this, i know ive mentioned it before and i wouldnt be able to make both but could be an option!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

22nd Feb was the date suggested

I couldn't make two meets, but maybe others would like it.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I think neath would be a bit far for Sam,when and where were you thinking Kara?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if we do the 22nd feb for neath how about the 8th feb for sarn? i know its close but maybe we could try and stick around second week of the month for sarm and last week for neath

these are just some thoughts and if anyone has any ideas etc please speak up.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

We need to find out who is going to Neath, cos if not many going may as well leave it at Sarn


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats a good idea

so ladies copy and paste your name as to where you can meet, if your happy with both or either post name under both

cheers

SARN
1. kara

NEATH
1. kara


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

thats a good idea

so ladies copy and paste your name as to where you can meet, if your happy with both or either post name under both

cheers

SARN
1. kara
2.Ravan & Sam

NEATH
1. kara


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thats a good idea

so ladies copy and paste your name as to where you can meet, if your happy with both or either post name under both

cheers

SARN
1. kara
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie

NEATH
1. kara


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hoping to be able to come to a meet when I am off work for year... would be good to catch up with old faces and meet you new girls too ... if that is ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi that would be great

add you name to either or both location lists


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Can you add me to both i will try to do this until i get to knackered


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so ladies copy and paste your name as to where you can meet, if your happy with both or either post name under both

cheers

SARN
1. kara
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. michelle

NEATH
1. kara 
2. michelle


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh popsi i'm excited to meet you and princess now


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

SARN
1. kara
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. Michelle
5. Andrea (hopefully when things are settled) and probably my little princess 

NEATH
1. kara 
2. Michelle
3. Andrea (hopefully when things are settled) and probably my little princess


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

That will be so good to see you both


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Sam decided my watch was the best thing to eat once he had helped with pudding lol.

Would only be able to make Neath if not in work,

so ladies copy and paste your name as to where you can meet, if your happy with both or either post name under both.

cheers

SARN
1. kara
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. michelle
5. Julespenfold

NEATH
1. kara 
2. michelle


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so ladies copy and paste your name as to where you can meet, if your happy with both or either post name under both.

SARN
1. kara
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. Michelle
5. Andrea (hopefully when things are settled) and probably my little princess 
6. julespenfold

NEATH
1. kara 
2. Michelle
3. Andrea (hopefully when things are settled) and probably my little princess


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

SARN
1. kara
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. Michelle
5. Andrea (hopefully when things are settled) and probably my little princess 
6. julespenfold
7. Helen

NEATH
1. kara 
2. Michelle
3. Andrea (hopefully when things are settled) and probably my little princess 
4. Helen


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

SARN
1. kara
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. Michelle
5. Andrea (hopefully when things are settled) and probably my little princess
6. julespenfold
7. Helen
8. sam(76)

NEATH
1. kara
2. Michelle
3. Andrea (hopefully when things are settled) and probably my little princess
4. Helen


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh its looking good for the next meet wherever it is.  i am so looking forward to meeting all you ladies and of course i am looking forward to seeing Sam


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

SARN
1. kara
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. Michelle
5. Andrea (hopefully when things are settled) and probably my little princess
6. julespenfold
7. Helen
8. sam(76)
9. trickynic

NEATH
1. kara
2. Michelle
3. Andrea (hopefully when things are settled) and probably my little princess
4. Helen


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so ladies copy and paste your name as to where you can meet, if your happy with both or either post name under both.

SARN
1. kara
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. Michelle
5. Andrea (hopefully when things are settled) and probably my little princess
6. julespenfold
7. Helen
8. sam(76)
9. trickynic
10. miriam and maia

NEATH
1. kara
2. Michelle
3. Andrea (hopefully when things are settled) and probably my little princess
4. Helen


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

so ladies copy and paste your name as to where you can meet, if your happy with both or either post name under both.

SARN
1. kara
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. Michelle
5. Andrea (hopefully when things are settled) and probably my little princess
6. julespenfold
7. Helen
8. sam(76)
9. trickynic
10. miriam and maia
11. Sarah

NEATH
1. kara
2. Michelle
3. Andrea (hopefully when things are settled) and probably my little princess
4. Helen
5. Sarah


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

roll up roll up get your names down ladies

next meet will be the 22nd feb and this list will decide location


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Lists are looking good   Wonder if all our children will continue the meets when we are old and grey


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

SARN
1. kara
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. Michelle
5. Andrea (hopefully when things are settled) and probably my little princess
6. julespenfold
7. Helen
8. sam(76)
9. trickynic
10. miriam and maia
11. Sarah
12. Taffy

NEATH
1. kara
2. Michelle
3. Andrea (hopefully when things are settled) and probably my little princess
4. Helen
5. Sarah

When I am on leave next year I (oh, make that we!) would probably make it to Neath - but not sure I'd be up to driving that far at the minute


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

SARN
1. kara
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. Michelle
5. Andrea (hopefully when things are settled) and probably my little princess
6. julespenfold
7. Helen
8. sam(76)
9. trickynic
10. miriam and maia
11. Sarah
12. Taffy

NEATH
1. kara
2. Michelle
3. Andrea (hopefully when things are settled) and probably my little princess
4. Helen
5. Sarah
6. Jule

Ive only put my name down for neath cause i cant make the 8th i dont think but can make the neath one on 22nd for definate


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

oops, I obviously didn't read back properly. If the next one's on the 8th I won't be able to make it as next week is tx week. I will definitely try to make the next one at Sarn.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Trickynic put your name back down as it might well be sarn because lots of people can't make neath, its going to be on the 22nd.

Jules its still on the 22nd hun


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

SARN
1. kara
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. Michelle
5. Andrea (hopefully when things are settled) and probably my little princess
6. julespenfold
7. Helen
8. sam(76)
9. trickynic
10. miriam and maia
11. Sarah
12. Taffy
13. Jule
14. LJE

NEATH
1. kara
2. Michelle
3. Andrea (hopefully when things are settled) and probably my little princess
4. Helen
5. Sarah
6. Jule
7.LJE

Lisa can only make the 22nd aswell.  Ive now added my name to the sarn.  AS there is 7 so far for Neath are we still going ahead for Neath as we have had meets when there are only 3 of us


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jules it looks like it is Sarn as there are 14.  Neath doesn't seem to be possible for everyone


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oops .. i put my name down for future meets   .. wont make the next one or two as will be having intros and getting settled... sorry if i have confused things


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

No worries popsi we'll still be meeting in a few years so you have plenty of time to meet us lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

No popsi you havent confused anything  
What's gonna happen with the Neath meets are we gonna leave them, are you happy to all come up from pembokeshire to Bridgend every month?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

The thing is if the Neath meets are not going to be a success then we may as well stick to Sarn.  I'll come to Sarn for as long as i can


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sorry i'm getting confused  

neath meet 22nd

sarn on 8th

is this correct.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

as far as i think we will go for sarn on the 22nd.is this ok girls....i will post up the normal post soon


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Sarn on 22nd is OK for me but won't be there til 6ish. Look forward to meeting you all


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

SARN
1. kara
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. Michelle
5. Andrea (hopefully when things are settled) and probably my little princess
6. julespenfold
7. Helen
8. sam(76)
9. trickynic
10. miriam and maia
11. Sarah
12. Taffy
13. Jule
14. LJE
15. Claire

NEATH
1. kara
2. Michelle
3. Andrea (hopefully when things are settled) and probably my little princess
4. Helen
5. Sarah
6. Jule
7.LJE


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

great to see more new names on the list,next meet will be fantastic


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

SARN
1. kara
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. Michelle
5. Andrea (hopefully when things are settled) and probably my little princess
6. julespenfold
7. Helen
8. sam(76)
9. trickynic
10. miriam and maia
11. Sarah
12. Taffy
13. Jule
14. LJE
15. Claire
16.Ebonie

NEATH
1. kara
2. Michelle
3. Andrea (hopefully when things are settled) and probably my little princess
4. Helen
5. Sarah
6. Jule
7.LJE


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEXT MEET

MONDAY 22nd Feb

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER (this time good for people?)

DELETE NAME IF YOU CANT COME PLEASE

1. kara (3PM)
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. Michelle
5. Andrea (hopefully when things are settled) and probably my little princess
6. julespenfold
7. Helen
8. sam(76)
9. trickynic
10. miriam and maia
11. Sarah
12. Taffy
13. Jule
14. LJE
15. Claire
16.Ebonie


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

All being well I hope to be there at 3pm - I will be on week 2 of maternity leave and have my 36  week (growth) scan that morning...... now that is flippin' scary!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Count me in. Will see you wherever you are xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Before long we'll have to find a bigger venue.  Is everyone eating?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

will definately be eating....Sam too! He likes pudding


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

He can share mine anytime, i just won't give him icecream lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

all you'll have to do is wave your spoon and he'll be hovering


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ill be eating.  seems to be very long list, is everone still coming?


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm def planning to come. Will have to check calendar in work to confirm time but probably about 6ish? (earlier of at all poss!)

what time do you usually eat?
x
Sam


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sam normally 6.30 ish.

I was just thinking we need to book a table for the number of us going


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

MONDAY 22nd Feb

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER (this time good for people?)

DELETE NAME IF YOU CANT COME PLEASE

1. kara (3PM)
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. Michelle
5. Andrea (hopefully when things are settled) and probably my little princess
6. julespenfold
7. Helen
8. sam(76)
9. trickynic
10. miriam and maia
11. Sarah
12. Taffy
13. Jule
14. LJE
15. Claire
16.Ebonie


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

MONDAY 22nd Feb

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER (this time good for people?)

DELETE NAME IF YOU CANT COME PLEASE

1. kara (3PM)
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. Michelle
5. julespenfold
6. Helen
7. sam(76)
8. trickynic
9. miriam and maia
10. Sarah9
11. Taffy
12. Jule
13. LJE
14. Claire
15.Ebonie


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Mimi, they don't take bookings at the Harvester usually


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

i'll be there about 6ish and eating too x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

MONDAY 22nd Feb

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

DELETE NAME IF YOU CANT COME PLEASE

1. kara (3PM)
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. Michelle
5. julespenfold
6. Helen
7. sam(76)
8. trickynic
9. miriam and maia
10. Sarah9
11. Taffy
12. Jule
13. LJE
14. Claire


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

MONDAY 22nd Feb

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

DELETE NAME IF YOU CANT COME PLEASE

1. kara (3PM)
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. Michelle
5. julespenfold
6. Helen
7. sam(76)
8. trickynic
9. miriam and maia
10. Sarah9
11. Taffy
12. Jule
13. LJE
14. Claire
15.Ebonie

Kara is that a hint you dont want me to come haha


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

as poop you caught me out  only kidding, im a dick and my copy and paste skills are fading


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i can come to meet on 22nd, did have a dentist app but just cancelled it today are rearranged it so that i can come. will be there about 4.30 ish


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

MONDAY 22nd Feb

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

DELETE NAME IF YOU CANT COME PLEASE

1. kara (3PM)
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. Michelle
5. julespenfold
6. Helen
7. sam(76)
8. trickynic
9. miriam and maia
10. Sarah9
11. Taffy
12. Jule
13. LJE
14. Claire
15.Ebonie
16. queenie

thats great queenie


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

MONDAY 22nd Feb

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

DELETE NAME IF YOU CANT COME PLEASE

1. kara (3PM)
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. Michelle
5. julespenfold
6. Helen
7. sam(76)
8. trickynic
9. miriam and maia
10. Sarah9
11. Taffy
12. Jule
13. LJE
14. Claire
15.Ebonie

kara my name was already down. lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh ffs im losing it


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

MONDAY 22nd Feb

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

DELETE NAME IF YOU CANT COME PLEASE

1. Kara (3 pm)
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. Michelle
5. Julespenfold
6. Helen
7. Sam(76)
8. Trickynic
9. Miriam and Maia
10. Sarah9
11. Taffy
12. Jule
13. LJE
14. Claire
15. Ebonie
16. Andrea

Ok, I'll be No 16


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andi will be great to see you hun


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

ok my piano teacher has done my flippin head in tonight, so thinking of skiving that night so can come to meet, but will see closer to the time. I NEED TO GET OUT lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

bad influence on you and say come to meet would love to see you.

andi so pleased your coming will be great to see you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not wanting to lead you astray but deffo skiveand i can pick you up lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

bunk of your lesson and come to the meet   we wont tell


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok that settles it you lot of bad influences I have been led astray and I like it   I'll have the your exam is around the corner lecture, but don't give a poo!

Thanks for lift Kara


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

MONDAY 22nd Feb

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

DELETE NAME IF YOU CANT COME PLEASE

1. Kara (3 pm)
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. Michelle
5. Julespenfold
6. Helen
7. Sam(76)
8. Trickynic
9. Miriam and Maia
10. Sarah9
11. Taffy
12. Jule
13. LJE
14. Claire
15. Ebonie
16. Andrea
17. Pix


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

going to be a big meet where we all going to sit  



MONDAY 22nd Feb

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

DELETE NAME IF YOU CANT COME PLEASE

1. Kara (3 pm)
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. Michelle
5. Julespenfold
6. Helen
7. Sam(76)
8. Trickynic
9. Miriam and Maia
10. Sarah9
11. Taffy
12. Jule
13. LJE
14. Claire
15. Ebonie
16. Andrea
17. Pix


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Queenie & Kara, it will be good to see you all.  I dont think I've been to a meet since Sept or perhaps before that.

What have they done to refurbish there, is there still a larger area in the bar to sit?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

they didnt do much just some new covers on chairs i think andi


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

maybe a lick of paint lol rubbish really lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Pix - you little rebel   will be lovely to see you all again - and meet some new faces


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

MONDAY 22nd Feb

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

DELETE NAME IF YOU CANT COME PLEASE

1. Kara (3 pm)
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. Michelle
5. Julespenfold
6. Helen
7. Sam(76)
8. Trickynic
9. Miriam and Maia
10. Sarah9
11. Taffy
12. Jule
13. LJE
14. Claire
15. Ebonie
16. Andrea
17. Pix
18. Sugar ... my name was off the list


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im glad you ladies are keeping an eye on the list!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

cant wait to meet Sam & Nic...a face to a name  
Think we will have to hijack most of the restaurant or add tables to our spot lol
Jules Sam said can you bring your watch again


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah we will take over half of the place lol....


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Apparently we can't book either so we will probably be sitting opposite ends of the room lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

dont want that,maybe we should stay in our usual spot?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah silly really, we have never been able to book!

our usual spot could well work out at least its ours lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its not half term so shouldn't be that busy.  Yeah we will all squeeze in there i'm sure


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Raven - LOL tell Sam of course


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

When I have done bigger meets in places that don't let you book, we have always given them a call to say there will be a large group turning up, so it's a kinda booking but not iykwim


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good idea Shellebelle thankyou


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

everyone still coming?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Yep, look forward to meeting everyone


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yep still hoping to


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay i sure am


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

me too. My piano teacher told me last week that he couldn't do a lesson this week so I took the opportunity to tell him that I wouldn't be there next week so there was nothing he could say


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will pick you up pix


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

excellent thanks


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Yep unless my et is Monday x


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

certainly planning to  

...but it is day after OTD so not sure what state I'll be in - if it's miserable, I might just spare you having to look at my grumpy face... will keep you posted anyway!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam you do whatever you feel is best, lets pray you can come and celebrate


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sam totally understand hun


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

I feel the same - I'd like to think I'm going to come to the meet whatever the outcome on Saturday but will have to see how I feel.


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yep, I'll be there.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im still going , will be nice to see you all!!!!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I cant drive for 6 weeks and will be visiting Morgan  
If I can get someone to bring me then I may try and come for an hour as I would love to see you all


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

recovery from c/sec is not pleasant I know.Hope you can make it,but dont worry if you cant....we still love you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy is would be lovely to see you but dont put yourself under pressure there is always march/april/may etc etc and like ravan says we will still love ya lol


----------



## Bloobird81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello, im very new on here!!! I have my first app at IVF wales today and im scared!? its with Janet Evans, my partner has had 3 tests and has low/abnormally formed swimmers! they havent checked me yet and i dont know what to expect. i have carried before (with my ex) but misscarried. we have been trying for 4 years together, getting married in 6 month!!!  although the wedding is off i get pregnant!!   any advise on waiting times, my life and wedding is on hold until i get these answers xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

welcome bloobird and good luck for your appointment

Janet will be able to give you a good idea about waiting times on the nhs and private, as far as ive heard the nhs waiting list is around 18months for ivf/icsi

they might well do some blood tests for you to check your hormone levels


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

MONDAY 22nd Feb

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

DELETE NAME IF YOU CANT COME PLEASE

1. Kara (3 pm)
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. Michelle
5. Julespenfold
6. Helen
7. Sam(76)
8. Trickynic
9. Miriam and Maia
10. Sarah9
11. Taffy (maybe)
12. Jule
13. LJE
14. Claire
15. Ebonie
16. Andrea
17. Pix (lift with kara)
18. Sugar


----------



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

I haven't been to a meet for a long time, but I will be there this Monday.
Look forward to see you.
Rachel



kara76 said:


> MONDAY 22nd Feb
> 
> HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.
> 
> ...


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

MONDAY 22nd Feb

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

DELETE NAME IF YOU CANT COME PLEASE

1. Kara (3 pm)
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. Michelle
5. Julespenfold
6. Helen
7. Sam(76)
8. Trickynic
9. Miriam and Maia
10. Sarah9
11. Taffy (maybe)
12. Jule
13. LJE
14. Claire
15. Ebonie
16. Andrea
17. Pix (lift with kara)
18. Sugar
19. Rach

Be lovely to see you. Really looking forward to the meet lots of us


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

rach looking forward to seeing you

lovely list we have


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ladies will try my best to be there.  Rob needs my car as his is in the garage, so providing that either his is ready or he's home in time I'll be there.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no problem.

has someone got your mobile number? we wouldnt want you missing food if you do come lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I think Michelle has it.  And I think I have your's from when we were going to meet after the senydd a while ago.  If everything goes OK I should be there about 5ish, I do want to pop to mamma's + pappas as well to try and pick up some more jeans.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great hun, just let one of us know please.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Will do


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Will definately be coming, probably get there about 6.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Claire i have your mobile and i think you might have mine hun.  Just text or ring when you arrive.

Really looking forward to meeting everyone, i probably won't be there until 5ish


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

MONDAY 22nd Feb

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

DELETE NAME IF YOU CANT COME PLEASE

1. Kara (3 pm)
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. Michelle
5. Julespenfold
6. Helen
7. Sam(76)
8. Trickynic
9. Miriam and Maia
10. Sarah9
11. Taffy (maybe)
12. Jule
13. LJE
14. Claire
15. Ebonie
16. Andrea
17. Pix (lift with kara)
18. Sugar
19. Rach

Have been trying to make my mind up about coming tomorrow and although I'd really love to meet you all, DH and I are just having some quiet time today and tomorrow and feel it's just a bit too soon to try out my brave face in public! If someone could give Nic a big (but gentle) hug from me it'd be much appreciated. Really hope I'm free for the next date you set - sorry for being a wimp this time around  Have a lovely time all xx
xx
(If I change my mind again about coming, I'll let you know!)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam huni your not a wimp at all and i totally understand.

im gona pm you my mobile number if you do ever need it


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Sam like Kara said we all understand hun.  Look forward to meeting you at the next meet.

Well looks like I will be able to make it.  Rob's not going into work tomorrow, so he can take his car into the gargage, and he can walk to pick it up in the afternoon (it's only a 15min walk to the dealership).


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great stuff claire, look forward to meeting you


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Sam, totally understand, we'll look forward to meeting you another time.

I aim to be there by 6, earlier if I can sneak away from work - Kara will let you know if any changes


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great stuff sarah, drop me a text or call when you arrive and i will meet you at the door


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Sam - it would have been lush to meet you but completely understand why you're not up to it. 

I'm still planning on coming but it's my first day back in work tomorrow and am not sure how I'm going to cope with the OHSS. Just walked around The Range and had to come back for a nap!! If I do make it, it will be after 5.30pm. Kara - would you be willing to PM me your mobile number so I can let you know tomorrow? I don't have access to internet in work. Cheers.

Where will I find you once I get to the Harvester? If you see someone waddling and looking out of breathe it's probably me!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nic pm on the way, if your coming text me and then drop me a text when you arrive and i can meet you at the main door


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sam honey totally understand, hope to meet you next time


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

What time will the first one arriving be there tomorrow?  I will probably be there earlier rather than later


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

me and pix should be there at 3ish


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll try to get there for 5


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks ladies


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Queenie has very kindly offered me a lift so I am hoping to come along   
Just need to tear myself away from the hospital!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not sure i could tear myself away lol

will be lovely to see you if you make it


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

It will be lovely to see you hun


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello ladies not sure what time i will be there tomorrow as j has the dentist at 4pm so will be any time after that looking forward to it


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

MONDAY 22nd Feb

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

DELETE NAME IF YOU CANT COME PLEASE

1. Kara (3 pm)
2. Ravan & Sam
3. Queenie
4. Michelle
5. Julespenfold
6. Helen
7. Sam(76)
8. Trickynic
9. miriam and maia
10. Sarah9
11. Taffy (maybe)
12. Jule
13. LJE
14. Claire
15. Ebonie
16. Andrea
17. Pix (lift with kara)
18. Sugar
19. Rach

im not going to be able to make it my mums got to wait in for plumber to come fix her heating so cant get lift gutted as looks like a real big meet


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Im gutted too,Sam will miss Maia   He'll have to save his kisses for next time


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh miriam boo boo to the sodding plumber i say

you and maia will be missed.

myself and pix might be a little later than 3pm cause i need to drive into swansea to swap cars! so probably be there nearer 330pm


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Miriam next meet will prob be the same size hun.  Sos you can't come


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry I didn't make it this evening girls - feeling a bit rotten. Hope you had a good night


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Great meet tonight nice to see you all again and catch up.great to see so many new faces as well.look forward to the next meet.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I agree with you Jule, was really good to put names to faces.

Hope everyone enjoyed and got home safely.

See you all on the 22nd of March.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

another fantastic night,great to see some new faces too   
Cant wait for the next one  
Miriam and Ebonie missed you last night


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Fab night ladies, nice to meet you all

Lovely to see the kids as well, they are beautiful

Looking forward to next meet on 22nd March


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah brill meet and thanks for books Mimi


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Your welcome pix, got loads more but couldn't carry them


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Great to catch up with you all and meet some new faces 

See you all on the 22nd xx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Afternoon all

great to see everyone. Will get sitters sorted now for the 22nd and stay to chat properly

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

was lovely to see everyone and great to see some newbies yay yay, missed you old timers lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

MONDAY 22nd MARCH

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

names down ladies

1. kara


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Had a great time last night. Lovely to meet you all.  H


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

MONDAY 22nd MARCH

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

names down ladies

1. kara
2. Helen


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

MONDAY 22nd MARCH

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

names down ladies

1. kara
2. Helen
3. Claire


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all lovely to see you all last night and to meet some new ladies. missed everyone who couldn't make it.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Just wanted to apologise for not making the meet yesterday.  I was planning on getting there early as I wasn't staying for food but had a bit of a disaster with my front door lock yesterday and had to wait in for the guy to repair it and he came late.

Glad you had a good meet ladies, hope to come in March... I won't put my name down or I'll jinx myself


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Great to meet you all last night! Look forward to next time


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

MONDAY 22nd MARCH

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

names down ladies

1. kara
2. Helen
3. Claire
4. Sugar (and Sugar Lump)


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

MONDAY 22nd MARCH

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

names down ladies

1. kara
2. Helen
3. Claire
4. Sugar (and Sugar Lump)
5. Jule
6. LJE


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Can someone add me please


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

MONDAY 22nd MARCH

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

names down ladies

1. kara
2. Helen
3. Claire
4. Sugar (and Sugar Lump)
5. Jule
6. LJE
7. Sam76
8. Mimi


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

MONDAY 22nd MARCH

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

names down ladies

1. kara
2. Helen
3. Claire
4. Sugar (and Sugar Lump)
5. Jule
6. LJE
7. Sam76
8. Mimi
9. Sarah


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Woohoo list is growing again, before long we will being taken over the harvester once a month lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

MONDAY 22nd MARCH

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

names down ladies

1. kara
2. Helen
3. Claire
4. Sugar (and Sugar Lump)
5. Jule
6. LJE
7. Sam76
8. Mimi
9. Sarah
10.Ravan & Sam


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

loving the list ladies

this might be my last meet for a  bit !!!!!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara if you are still waiting baby ellard by the April meet i will drive hun.  There is no need to miss it unless you are pushing lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thank you, thats a good idea


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well its understandable you won't want to drive hun.  I will pick pix up as well then so she doesn't miss out


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

MONDAY 22nd MARCH

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

names down ladies

1. kara
2. Helen
3. Claire
4. Sugar (and Sugar Lump)
5. Jule
6. LJE
7. Sam76
8. Mimi
9. Sarah
10.Ravan & Sam
11. trickynic


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Nic it will be good to see you.  Hope the ohss is better by then


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nic good to see your name on the list

if it hasnt happened by then i hope it doesnt at the meet lol or in your car


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

At least we will be close to the heath lol

If we have meet around middle of april how many weeks will you be


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if we have a meet 4 weeks after the march one i will be 39+2 lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Quite close then hun lol.  You might not feel like travelling then.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

very close lol, like you say i might not wana go anywhere


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well if ya do the offer is there hun.

omg i will be 29 weeks then and probably won't fit into my car lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

cant wait to see your bumps 

MONDAY 22nd MARCH

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

names down ladies

1. kara
2. Helen
3. Claire
4. Sugar (and Sugar Lump)
5. Jule
6. LJE
7. Sam76
8. Mimi
9. Sarah
10.Ravan & Sam
11. trickynic
12. miriam + monster maia


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

MONDAY 22nd MARCH

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

names down ladies

1. kara
2. Helen
3. Claire
4. Sugar (and Sugar Lump)
5. Jule
6. LJE
7. Sam76
8. Mimi
9. Sarah
10.Ravan & Sam
11. trickynic
12. miriam + monster maia 
13. julespenfold


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

MONDAY 22nd MARCH

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

names down ladies

1. kara
2. Helen
3. Claire
4. Sugar (and Sugar Lump)
5. Jule
6. LJE
7. Sam76
8. Mimi
9. Sarah
10.Ravan & Sam
11. trickynic
12. miriam + monster maia 
13. julespenfold

Sorry guys, had to take my name off the list. Now we know we start treatment in April, I need to go visit the In-laws before hand and they live in Shropshire. It's my long weekend off then so will be the only chance I get. Hope you have a lovely meet. i will be there for the April's meet though.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

MONDAY 22nd MARCH

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

names down ladies

1. kara
2. Claire
3. Sugar (and Sugar Lump)
4. Jule
5. LJE
6. Sam76
7. Mimi
8. Sarah
9.Ravan & Sam
10. trickynic
12. miriam + monster maia 
11. julespenfold 

helen we will miss you, see you at the april one (maybe if im there)


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

MONDAY 22nd MARCH

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

names down ladies

1. kara
2. Claire
3. Sugar (and Sugar Lump)
4. Jule
5. LJE
6. Mimi
7. Sarah
8.Ravan & Sam
9. trickynic
10. miriam + monster maia
11. julespenfold 

Sorry ladies - DH and I are now going to be away on date of the meet - was tricky to fit in break with work commitments for us both otherwise would have chosen another week.... fingers crossed i'll make it to the next one... determined to keep trying as want to see the lovely faces behind the names here xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Don't blame you hun, where is mull island


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh a break how lovely, plentt of time to meet us lot


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

MONDAY 22nd MARCH

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

3PM TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

names down ladies

1. kara
2. Claire
3. Sugar (and Sugar Lump)
4. Jule
5. LJE
6. Mimi
7. Sarah
8.Ravan & Sam
9. trickynic
10. miriam + monster maia
11. julespenfold


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

We're off to Laugharne with the hounds on 20th March and Mull (island off west coast of scotland where we spent some of our honeymoon) in April. Really looking forward to it...  but have had more leave than ever since the start of the year!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oh would have loved to have come on this one.. but i am having a minor operation at 2.40pm so guess thats a no again !!! gutted xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Third time lucky popsi


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

one day you will make it pops


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

MONDAY 22nd MARCH

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4pm TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

names down ladies

1. kara (will arrive at 4ish)
2. Claire
3. Sugar (and Sugar Lump)
4. Jule
5. LJE
6. Mimi
7. Sarah
8.Ravan & Sam
9. trickynic
10. miriam + monster maia
11. julespenfold


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

MONDAY 22nd MARCH

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4pm TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

names down ladies

1. kara (will arrive at 4ish)
2. Claire
3. Sugar (and Sugar Lump)
4. Jule
5. LJE
6. Mimi
7. Sarah
8.Ravan & Sam
9. trickynic
10. miriam + monster maia
11. julespenfold
12. Queenie


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie will be great to see you


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah and you can't wait to have a rub of that bump!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i can now give big bump rubs lol

im hoping luke will get his tyres changed or i will have to come in the pick up!


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi ladies

It's looking like I might not be able to make it due to a work meeting. It's quite local though so if it doesn't finish too late, I can whizz down and meet you in time for food. I really hope I can come - Kara I'll text you on Monday afternoon when I've finished work to let you know either way, hope that will be ok.

Wondered if any west wales ladies fancied a mini meet around easter time, maybe a coffee in Carmarthen / Narberth or something like that, in between the next big meet up in Bridgend.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok sarah i will watch out for your text

yeah im good for a mini meet, carmarthen might be good cause i know thats not too far for pix


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Sounds good, maybe some time during week beginning 5th April?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im free til thursday of that week. hope you still make in monday


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll try and make mini meet as well


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

looking forward to meet on monday be great to catch up with everyone, it seems ages since we last met


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah it seems like months lol but only been about 4 weeks


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

i know it does seem like months, 4 weeks has obviously really dragged even though ive felt with other things its gone quickly..


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we must all be missing eachother


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

aah yes maybe


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

yay thanks mini meet be great. Have a good one monday girls


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Great Pix, any days week of 5th good for you?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im easy on dates as long as its not the 1st on the 9th

you girls decide on the mini meet date


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

As long as it is in the afternoon i can do any


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

the 7th would be out for me because will be spoiling my mum rotten for her birthday! Tues, thurs or fri are usually good days for me


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

How's about Thursday 8th afternoon then?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thursday 8 th sounds good to me hun, i can be in carmarthen for about 4 o'clock


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Excellent will look forward to seeing you all   I can do any time


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Silly question but where are we meeting lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you girls wana meet in town? food?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

MONDAY 22nd MARCH

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4pm TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

names down ladies

1. kara (will arrive at 4ish)
2. Claire
3. Sugar (and Sugar Lump)
4. Jule
5. LJE
6. Mimi
7. Sarah
8.Ravan & Sam
9. trickynic
10. miriam + monster maia
11. julespenfold
12. Queenie

everyone still coming tomorrow?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

town and food sounds good. There a few nice places.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Town and food is good for me, don't know Carmarthen for food very well so if any one has a favourite suggest away.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

MONDAY 22nd MARCH

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4pm TIL WHENEVER . EATING AT AROUND 615PM

names down ladies

1. kara (will arrive at 4ish)
2. Claire
3. Sugar (and Sugar Lump)
4. Jule
5. LJE
6. Mimi
7. Sarah
8.Ravan & Sam
9. trickynic
10. miriam + maia
11. julespenfold
12. Queenie

everyone still coming tomorrow?

really sorry i cant make it again my mums having wooden floor put down and im up to my neck trying to finish moving .. really hope i will see your bump before its born kara ...michelle i will defo see yours


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

You'll be missed hun.  Bump photo on pregnancy thread hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam you and maia will be missed and i do hope to see you before too, maybe when i come to cardiff (if) or the april meet if i make it lol


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi girls, I may have to bail out again sorry. Crap excuse but I'm honestly so tired and sick at the moment I'm barely making it through the day with my eyes open. Will see how I feel tomorrow but thought I'd give you the heads up. Hopefully I will be a bit more alive by the time of the next meet!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nic no worries hun, you have to look after yourself

just drop me a text and let me know either way


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

enjoy ladies.. I will be in hospital when all you are chatting and eating


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Popsi hope you are ok hun

Nic i was like that until i was 13 weeks hun, take care


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi would be great to see you sometime


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm still coming to the meet,but Andy has the car today so wont be there till around 5.30   If I'm running late or stuck in rush hour traffic....mines a fish and chips,no peas! lol)
see you all later


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ill be there at about 4pm im seeing Lisa this pm so she will prob be there at that time too.  See you later.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ravan boo to andy having the car, see you at 530pm

jule i will be with you at 4 ish


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll be there 5 ish, swamped in work today but will try to finish early


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Sorry girls couldn't make it as have only just got in from work.  Hope you all had a good time.

See you at the next one.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hope you all enjoyed the meet today, really sorry I couldn't join you but work meeting ran over boo. Looking forward to a mini meet soon with you west wales ladies and hope to make the next one in Bridgend


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Great meet really enjoyed catching up nice to see you all and have a good chat.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

hi ladies lovely to see u all , especially katie . morgan and sam . lovely to see the bumps i really hope llwe will be seeing a few more bumps soon     miriam it was quiet with out maia   hope u can make the next one  
popsi i hope u can come with princess to the next meet hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya girls

great meet, really enjoyed. maybe i should have gone home earlier as im knackered now lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Me too, feel like i've been on the pop lol

Lovely to see all the babies and toddlers.  They are all growing so fast.  

Ebs your little bruiser is gorg, he was really well behaved.  J has grown so much but what a well behaved lad

All the clothes fit ladies, so thankyou all


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Im also knackered glad im off as i didnt get up until 10 and felt like i needed more sleep.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wish i could have had a lie in this morning, i feel like sh*t.  You studying today hun


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes just about to start and then got a meeting with the tutor at 1.30 which is good cause she can give me the plan for the next stage.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule hope your not too shattered


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck with tutor today, hope you get a plan


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks once ive seen her ill be back studying.  Kara i am so tired ive not been like this for a long time prob all the studying aswell catching up with me.  Ive been getting lots of headcahes and its prob looking at the computer and books too much...Better go and do more study.  SPeak later


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jules have you had an eye exam, i found out i needed glasses


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 26TH APRIL

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. 

i am not adding my name as i cant decide til maybe the day before


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mini meets

i plan on being in cardiff in the next 2 weeks, day time if anyone fancies meeting up.

mini meet in carmarthen 8th april 4pm, location to be decided.

1. kara

this might get confusing lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

mini meets

i plan on being in cardiff in the next 2 weeks, day time if anyone fancies meeting up.

mini meet in carmarthen 8th april 4pm, location to be decided.

1. kara
2. Pix

this might get confusing lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

mini meets

i plan on being in cardiff in the next 2 weeks, day time if anyone fancies meeting up.

mini meet in carmarthen 8th april 4pm, location to be decided.

1. kara
2. Pix
3. Ravan & Sam (cardiff)

this might get confusing lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mini meets

i plan on being in cardiff in the next 2 weeks, day time if anyone fancies meeting up. tbc

mini meet in carmarthen 8th april 4pm, location to be decided.

1. kara (carm) (cardiff)
2. Pix (carm)
3. Ravan & Sam (cardiff)

this might get confusing lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Put me down for mini meet carmarthen please.

have we chosen where to meet yet


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mini meets

i plan on being in cardiff in the next 2 weeks, day time if anyone fancies meeting up. tbc

mini meet in carmarthen 8th april 4pm, location to be decided.

1. kara (carm) (cardiff)
2. Pix (carm)
3. Ravan & Sam (cardiff)
4. michelle (carm)

not sure where in carmarthen yet, any ideas?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Somewhere with parking would be good


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Do we want in the town centre or just outside? There few nice quiet pubs in centre that do nice food, spread eagle, boars head etc or there few nice cafe's or just as you are going out of town there is tanerdy lodge. theres loads I will have a good think. Quayside brasserie down by the river................ uuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah parking would be hardly and save us some pennies on parking

do you know of anywhere with parking pix?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

mini meets

i plan on being in cardiff in the next 2 weeks, day time if anyone fancies meeting up. tbc

mini meet in carmarthen 8th april 4pm, location to be decided.

1. kara (carm) (cardiff)
2. Pix (carm)
3. Ravan & Sam (cardiff)
4. michelle (carm)
5 Jule (cardiff if lunch time)

not sure where in carmarthen yet, any ideas?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 26TH APRIL

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE

i am not adding my name as i cant decide til maybe the day before


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

mini meets

i plan on being in cardiff in the next 2 weeks, day time if anyone fancies meeting up. tbc

mini meet in carmarthen 8th april 4pm, location to be decided.

1. kara (carm) (cardiff)
2. Pix (carm)
3. Ravan & Sam (cardiff)
4. michelle (carm)
5 Jule (cardiff if lunch time)
6 Claire (Cardiff if not working)

not sure where in carmarthen yet, any ideas?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

BIG MEET

MONDAY 26TH APRIL

HAVESTER, SARN PARC BRIDGEND.

4PM TIL WHENEVER (EATING AROUND 615PM)

names down ladies

1. Jule
2. LJE
3. Claire (as long as I can get away from work)


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

mini meets

i plan on being in cardiff in the next 2 weeks, day time if anyone fancies meeting up. tbc

mini meet in carmarthen 8th april 4pm, location to be decided.

1. kara (carm) (cardiff)
2. Pix (carm)
3. Ravan & Sam (cardiff)
4. michelle (carm)
5 Jule (cardiff if lunch time)
6 Claire (Cardiff if not working)
7 Sarah (carm)

not sure where in carmarthen yet, any ideas?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

mini meets

i plan on being in cardiff in the next 2 weeks, day time if anyone fancies meeting up. tbc

mini meet in carmarthen 8th april 4pm, location to be decided.

1. kara (carm) (cardiff)
2. Pix (carm)
3. Ravan & Sam (cardiff)
4. michelle (carm)
5 Jule (cardiff if lunch time)
6 Claire (Cardiff if not working)
7 Sarah (carm)
8. Taffy and Teeny Taffy (Cardiff)

Cant make the big meet as Morgan has his hospital appointment that afternoon


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

just in case it gets confusing I have started a new thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=232431.0


----------

